# Peppers wrapped around anchovies and cheese



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2012)

roast 8 peppers red,or yellow,green, Your choice.rub off the blackened skins then cut into large strips, after taking out the seeds and pith. Pat the peppers dry and Place a strip of anchovy accross the strip of pepper then a thin slice of goat cheese with herbs in it. Roll each strip and place on platter now drizzle with 1/2 cup of evoo,4-tab. chopped fresh parsley,2 Tab torn basil,4 cloves finely chopped garlic, salt and pepper to taste. This is great on a anti-pasto tray or just a platter with these and some baguette toasted lightly then top with you peppers and cheese.
enjoy
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 17, 2012)

You put on some truly lovely recipes Kades 

This one sounds perfect, thank you


----------

